# what can i breed a jaya carpet python with



## phaser123 (May 8, 2013)

hiya folks what other pythons can i breed with my female jaya jag carpet python with an what sort of snake would come out of it?


----------



## Phill Robinson (May 15, 2012)

Irian jaya's, coastals, jaguars etc theres a lot of different mutations available you can introduce into the gene pool too


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd suggest some sort of Carpet Python....:whistling2:


----------



## phaser123 (May 8, 2013)

thanks guys iv got some knowledge just not a grate deal im just after some advice rather then just dive in head first as they say you have to learn to walk before you can run lol :2thumb:


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

phaser123 said:


> thanks guys iv got some knowledge just not a grate deal im just after some advice rather then just dive in head first as they say you have to learn to walk before you can run lol :2thumb:


If she's an Irian Jaya Jaguar you could breed her to a nice Jungle male then you would get roughly 1/2 IJ Jungle Jags and 1/2 IJ, Jungle crosses. A nice Jungle would add some more yellow into the mix. You could push the boat out a bit and get yourself a Jungle Zebra then you would get Zebra Jags, Zebras, Jags and some IJ Jungle crosses.


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Another IJ


----------



## phaser123 (May 8, 2013)

THELAWrence said:


> If she's an Irian Jaya Jaguar you could breed her to a nice Jungle male then you would get roughly 1/2 IJ Jungle Jags and 1/2 IJ, Jungle crosses. A nice Jungle would add some more yellow into the mix. You could push the boat out a bit and get yourself a Jungle Zebra then you would get Zebra Jags, Zebras, Jags and some IJ Jungle crosses.


iv been looking at the zebras as well i think im going to try with the zebras but they are hard to find lol


----------



## THELAWrence (Aug 11, 2011)

phaser123 said:


> iv been looking at the zebras as well i think im going to try with the zebras but they are hard to find lol


MoreliaUK has some zebra jags for sale, bladeblaster has a caramel zebra, Paul Harris at uk pythons has some on his website and I think there are a couple in the classifieds: victory:


----------

